# Radio enlace uhf 900 Mhz



## beaumont (Ago 26, 2015)

saludos, soy un radio aficionado que me gusta diseñar todo lo que voy a utilizar en mis proyectos, estoy interesado en diseñar un radio enlace uhf en la banda de 900 a 1050 Mhz ya que donde tengo mi estacion de radio a donde esta el transmisor de fm hay unos cuantos kilometros, me gustaria crear un enlace que transmita en tiempo real sin delay y bueno obvio que sea direccional, yo ire investigando y cualquier cosa que consiga lo publicare si hay alguien que ya tenga un material que nos pueda facilitar se lo agradeceria, estuve leyendo que algunos moduladores son de tipo pll con amplificadores de armonicas y cuando amplifican las armonicas sistematicamente logran llegar a la banda de 900 mhz aunque tengo mis dudas como sera el receptor. gracias por su colaboracion.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 26, 2015)

Hola caro Don beaumont , cuanto a tu enlace sener en tienpo real (sin delay algun) eso NO depende de la frequncia enpleada en tu link que puede sener en 220MHz o 360Mhz o mismo en 900Mhz. 
Cuanto a operar en 900Mhz lo gran problema es instrumental de testes y medidas  adecuado a andar tan alto (frequenzimetro , generador de RF , wattimetro etc......)
Una buena dica es : busque en las charratas especializadas por viejas radios bases analogicas enpleyadas en telefonia movel (celular) eso porque las frequenzias enpleyadas son mui cercanas (820 hasta 860 MHz) y modulación analogica FM , haora como ya aclarado sin instrumentos adecuados a trabajar en esas frequenzias yo NO te aconsejo aventurar en ese tema porque NO es una tarea facil .
Buena suerte y fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gatxan (Ago 27, 2015)

Es relativamente complicado, primero deberás planificar la frecuencia  que puedes usar, esto es lo más peliagudo, ya que se trata de no  ocasionar interferencias a otros servicios. 

Pero lo puedes hacer  empleando módulos prefabricados, así te ahorras tener que diseñar  etapas con componentes discretos y complicaciones.

Te pongo un ejemplo de materiales disponibles comercialmente: un VCO: http://www.rfcandy.biz/shop/images/qvc12.pdf  y después le añades un PLL con un TSA5511, y lo programas con un PIC  para que te sintonice a la frecuencia de interés. Después amplificas con  un MMIC http://www.rfcandy.biz/shop/images/sna586.pdf  que te puede entregar 100mW que es suficiente para un enlace directivo.  La antena te puede servir una yagui de las que se usan para GSM http://www.radio-alfa.com/tienda/an...sy--906-directiva-uhf-900-mhz-6-elem-gsm.html

Y  como receptor, un tuner de TV (mejor que sea sintetizado con PLL que  deberás programar), es posible que te llegue a 900 MHz sin tener que  modificarlo, o uno de Tv Satélite, pero luego debes convertir su salida  de Frecuencia Intermedia (la que tengas) a 10,7MHz y usar un demodulador  de FM de calidad tipo LM3189 o LA1235.

Todo ello requiere de  cierto equipamiento necesario, y no es un proyecto que se pueda hacer en  pocos dias. Pero no es imposible: yo lo hice parecido a como te he  puesto en el ejemplo.


----------



## beaumont (Ago 27, 2015)

saludos agradecidos a daniel lopez y a gatxan por sus aportes y opiniones en cuanto a la instrumental tengo algunos que he venido adquiriendo con los año como generadores, frecuencimetro y wattimetro tenia mis dudas en cuanto a los euipos de telefonia por que pensaba que el ancho de banda de esos equipo eran de 4khz para lo de la voz y estuve indagando en otros temas de este foro y vi que se necesitaba que fuera banda ancha de 15 a 20 khz para la calidad del sonido la otra limitante es lo que se pueda conseguir aqui en venezuela indagare y buscare en las chatarras para ver que consigo y hare mis aportes, y con respecto a la frecuencia por estuve leyendo que en conatel asignaron la bande de 900mhz para los enlaces de radio difusion


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 2, 2015)

beaumont dijo:


> saludos agradecidos a daniel lopez y a gatxan por sus aportes y opiniones en cuanto a la instrumental tengo algunos que he venido adquiriendo con los año como generadores, frecuencimetro y wattimetro tenia mis dudas en cuanto a los euipos de telefonia por que pensaba que el ancho de banda de esos equipo eran de 4khz para lo de la voz y estuve indagando en otros temas de este foro y vi que se necesitaba que fuera banda ancha de 15 a 20 khz para la calidad del sonido la otra limitante es lo que se pueda conseguir aqui en venezuela indagare y buscare en las chatarras para ver que consigo y hare mis aportes, y con respecto a la frecuencia por estuve leyendo que en conatel asignaron la bande de 900mhz para los enlaces de radio difusion


Hola caro Don beaumont , tiene toda razón cuanto a la banda pasante de audio enpleado en telefonia (4Khz max) , asi tienes que rediseñar la banda pasante de la FI (frequenzia intermediaria) del posto RX y lo demodulador FM para banda ancha (75KHz)   , ya cuanto a lo posto transmissor ustedes tienes que rediseñar lo preenfasis (75 o 50uS), filtro passa bajos del audio  y aumentar lo desvio FM para 75KHz @ 100% de modulación FM 
Mantenga la parte mas conpleja del proyecto , la  RF (filtros ,mixers , PLLs y  amplificadores de RF ).
!Fuerte abrazoz y buena suerte en los desahollos!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## kakemarake (Dic 26, 2015)

estoy  montando un radioenlace  desde 800mhz  hasta  1700mhz,   tengo el .asm y el hex
que cuando me marca el lcd 3000mhz  ,    sintetiza a 1500mhz  , es decir  a la mitad
se podria modificar el .asm  para que me marque  la mitad  ?    
el transmisor lo he probado y me he llegado hacer mas de 25km ,  el circuito del pll 
me funciona bien montado en pcb  , pero en proteus no soy capaz de hacerlo funcionar.
o sea lo que el lcd no se visualiza solo se ilumina y sin errores  , haber si alguien puede  probarlo , el oscilador es interno , sera por eso que en proteus no funciona?


----------



## Americo8888 (Dic 27, 2015)

Hola, cual es la frecuencia del cristal que utilizas en el PLL? según el codigo fuente, debe ser un cristal de 3,200Mhz..., si usas un cristal que sea el doble o sea de 6,400Mhz, lo que muestra el display será la frecuencia sintetizada.
Aqui una pagina con un proyecto en 900Mhz
https://sites.google.com/site/proyecto900mhz/
Saludos
Americo


----------



## kakemarake (Dic 28, 2015)

la frecuencia es de 4mhz   el software esta preparado para mutiplicar la frecuencia por dos
por defecto.  se podria modificar para que cuando el lcd marque  2400mhz   marque 1200?
que es lo que quiero hacer pero no veo donde modificarlo en el codigo .asm  , para explicar mejor
yo lo que quiero es que el lcd marque la mitad,  para obtener 1500 el lcd tiene que estar en 3000mhz  , gracias , cuando lo tenga listo y funcionando subire fotografias del montaje


----------



## Americo8888 (Dic 28, 2015)

Efectivamente kakemarake yo tampoco lo veo en el *.asm, pero en la compilacion se incluye un archivo *.dat, probablemente alli es donde hay que editar el multiplicativo para el display, sube ese archivo para verlo.
Saludos


----------



## kakemarake (Dic 28, 2015)

subo .dat modificandolo no he sido capaz de hacerlo coincidir, estoy fuera de casa y no puedo hacer pruebas el proteus no me lo simula , pero en pcb si, podrias hecharle un vistazo haber porque en proteus , se ilumina el lcd pero no visualiza nada  gracias



te adjunto en proteus , que ya digo no salen caracteres , pero montado en placa si,


----------



## Americo8888 (Ago 26, 2020)

Hola amigos del foro, acabo de ver un kit de equipos para enlace STL  audio HiFi en 900MHz digital, emisor y receptor, pero con 700mS de latencia, es muy mala esa latencia o es aceptable?
Saludos
Americo8888


----------



## radium98 (Ago 27, 2020)

@Americo8888

¿ PCB´s ?


----------



## Americo8888 (Ago 27, 2020)

radium98 dijo:


> @Americo8888 pcs ?








						Audio Enlace Stl Digital 900mhzbroadcasting Fm | MercadoLibre 📦
					

Envíos Gratis en el día ✓ Compre Audio Enlace Stl Digital 900mhzbroadcasting Fm en cuotas sin interés! Conozca nuestras increíbles ofertas y promociones en millones de productos.




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.pe
				



Aunque no está permitido link comerciales, aquí está el equipo Radium98
Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 27, 2020)

Americo8888 dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro, acabo de ver un kit de equipos para enlace STL  audio HiFi en 900MHz digital, emisor y receptor, pero con 700mS de latencia, es muy mala esa latencia o es aceptable?
> Saludos
> Americo8888


Hola a todos , caro Don Americo8888 es possible hacer una experiencia muy sensilla para determinar si ese tienpo de latencia es admissible o no.
Debes hacer una ligación telefonica entre su telefone mobile para un telefone fijo , debes hablar en lo telefono mobile y ao mismo tienpo escuchar en lo telefono fijo lo que hablaste.
Hay una latencia porque los dos telefonos enbuera estan conectados eses trabajan en tecnologias distintas ( uno puramente analogico ,ya lo otro es digital).
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

